# WalMart air filters



## harrym (Jan 30, 2010)

I found a product at WalMart, a green fiberglass batt 20x30x3/4 sold as an air filter. It is much denser than a furnace filter and has no frame or edge treatment. Any idea if it could be used for sound absorbtion? At $8.88 per panel, it would be more expensive than OC703 -- but is it the type of product that could be effective?


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

It may or may not, but unless they publish acoustical specifics such as absorption coefficients on their website or have them on demand you won't know how well it works. They would have had to do testing in this area, which they likely have not. Also, acoustical treatments usually have a fire rating as well. If you don't know these specifics, is it really worth the gamble considering they are more expensive than known reference products? Best wishes!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Agreed. Most filter type products are VERY low density and very thin. Likely not terribly good for acoustic purposes.

Bryan


----------

